# Lüfter steuern



## vogtländer (17. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade erst dabei, auf Linux (SuSE 8.2) umzusteigen und bin ein absoluter Newbie. Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich hatte unter WinXP ein Programm (SpeedFan) das meinen CPU-Lüfter in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur gesteuert hat. Meistens war mein Lüfter aus, was mir natürlich recht gut gefallen hat. Meine Frage ist nun, gibt's das auch für Linux?

Gruß
Falk


----------



## JohannesR (17. September 2003)

Ja, gibt es, Google mal nach LMSensors, das sollte helfen.


----------



## vogtländer (18. September 2003)

Ich danke dir einstweilen. Ich hab zwar noch nix gefunden, wie man damit den Lüfter steuern kann, aber wenn ich die Pakete drauf hab, ergibt sich das vielleicht noch. Mal sehen, was wird.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## Habenix (18. September 2003)

Guckst du hier 

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## vogtländer (18. September 2003)

Danke, ich denke das wird mir schon ein gutes Stück weiter helfen.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## JohannesR (18. September 2003)

Das Problem ist nur, dass dieses Paket (zumindest in meinem Fall) einen neuen Kernel erfordert(e). Evt. muss man diese Arbeit auf sich nehmen.  Wie man einen Kernel bastelt steht in den OS-Tutorials.


----------



## tuxx (22. September 2003)

Mit Yast die sensors installieren.
Sind bei 8.2 dabei.
Dann einfach die /etc/sensors.conf anpassen.
Entsprechend Chipsatz etc...
Ein wenig mit insmod, modprobe befassen.
Aus /lib/modules/kernelxyz/drivers/sensors den passenden Chipsatztreiber mit insmod laden.
Wenns  den Chip unter /etc/modules.conf eintragen.
Mit evtl. Parametern!
Bei /usr/share/doc oder so liegt nen Manual für die sensors rum.


----------

